# How to rehab a kennel dog to home life?



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I brought home a 3YO male from a puppy mill today. He is gorgeous. He has never been out of a small pen. I have got a pretty good grip on behaviors, and how to avoid problems...
He seems pretty calm and sweet. He has displayed "food" guarding, and scolded my 6 month old pup pretty harshly for being too "in is face".. I totally understand that. He is VERY hand shy. Peed on the carpet right away. Right now we are just keeping him seperated, in a calm enviroment so he can settle in. I am no expert, nor am I 100% certain he is going to be a match for us, but I could not leave him there. Are there any resources to learn how to best handle rehabbing a kennel dog like this? There are no experts in the area, so professional help is not an option. Right now, he is going to be treated like a brand new puppy, crate training, never left unsupervised, my teenager will be walking and jogging with him ALOT for exercise, and obedience class starts Thursday...I will try to get some "runners" through our kitchen so he doesn't slip all the time on the slick floors (he's having major trouble with that). He is of MASSIVE build. We will go to the vet just as soon as I can schedule an appointment, I would venture a guess he's about 100lbs, maybe just slightly overweight, but not much.I don't want to traumatize him immediatly, so I will wait to neuter just a little while. He is such a precious soul. I want to help him have a life to enjoy, this one is really worth it...
Can it be done??? I just bit off a HUGE bite....:help: I already LOVE him :wub: Any constructive advice would be appreciated. He got a good loving brushing when we got home...could have made a 4x size sweater outta the furrys we got off him, and he looked SOOOO happy while getting brushed :wub: He's such a sweet soul....


----------



## dosovm (May 1, 2011)

congratulations on a new addition and its always great to see a caged up dog freed. i'm new to this site but already smiling because of your post


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you've got it right. Treat him like a new puppy. Positive training and encouragement. Get him a crate. We had to start from scratch with Zena when we adopted her. She had no housetraining. No obedience. Dont overwhelm him. Give him time to adjust. Thats about it. Also seperate feeding areas like feed in the crates. If he feels threatened while eating, he could hurt your other dog. Make sure he has his space to get away (crate). good luck with him!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Thank you guys  It's kinda scary seeing a beautiful dog like this with no life experience. I don't know him very well, and he is HUGE . But he is sooo incredibly loveable. I can't sleep  He is in his crate, with a huge meaty bone to keep him entertained right now. He seems to LIKE going in a crate, that is sure a good sign. They were feeding him something I never heard of, special order they said...so I'm going cold turkey to raw with him also. No use to change kibbles only to switch to raw. The "kennel" wouldn't offer any food to take home either. He has had no shots, or anything of that nature. (had to wade through a sea of beer cans just to get outta the car...)His pedigree is decent  Alot of white GSDs in there, some titles.... He seems to be enjoying his pig head  I will make him a regular meal 1st thing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! I hope he ends up being a good match for your son! (know you been looking!)

Sounds like he wasnt' in the best of circumstances and good for you for taking him on.

I agree with the others, treat as a BIG puppy! Right now, I'd give him some time to settle into general household life, interact with him ALOT, build a good bond there.

Hand feeding, having treats on you at ALL times, always popping him one when he does something "good/appropriate" even when you don't ask for it, will help build a good bond..

Keep us updated!!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> congrats! I hope he ends up being a good match for your son! (know you been looking!)
> 
> Sounds like he wasnt' in the best of circumstances and good for you for taking him on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help! He seems pretty content this morning, and went outside on his own once to pee (sliding doors open, just keeping an eye on him).
Picture from this morning, these 2 are bonding in a beautiful way. Thanks for wishing us luck


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great, every day will become better, NICE PIC, glad your son and the dog like each other,,too cute


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Just a couple more...so you can see the whole guy


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is a very handsome fellow, congratulations. Thank you for giving him a forever and loving home.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

dazedtrucker said:


> Just a couple more...so you can see the whole guy


 
Very handsome fella!

And a big "ATTA BOY" to you guys for rescuing him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My rescued 4 year old male GSD was similar - never having been inside a home and was tied out before I adopted him from a shelter. He had to be housetrained, crate trained, obedience trained and he was only 70+ pounds with a 30 inch tall frame when adopted. Very tall. He is now about 95 pounds and does not even resemble the dog from December 2010 that I brought home. 

After six months, he gets along with my pack of eight other dogs, has been through two obedience classes, has his Canine Good Citizen title and his inflammatory bowel disease is in remission with a good weight gain too. It can be done and just takes time and patience. We are even going back to training classes now that he is feeling so much better.

Huge thanks for giving this boy a chance at true happiness.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

dazedtrucker said:


> Just a couple more...so you can see the whole guy


 
Very handsome fella!

And a big "ATTA BOY" to you guys for rescuing him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

:happyboogie: Yay for rescuing him!

We're going to a similar situation now. Rondo was a former military working dog that had been adopted by a family. They recently moved into an apartment and with another kid on the way, didn't have space for him.

When we met the owners and Rondo, I knew he had to stay with us. He was seriously underweight (ribs showing) and dehydrated. They were giving him crap food, as well. Although he has had obedience training, he hasn't been housebroken and hadn't had a crate in over a year. We also suspect that there was some abuse at some point because of the way he defers to my husband if he does something wrong.

That environment, even if they were trying there best, was not acceptable for a military veteran to live out his retirement. It wasn't acceptable for the great grand puppy of one of Germany's top show dogs either. :shocked:

In the last two weeks, he has gained a little weight and rehydrated. Today was the first day he hasn't messed in the house. Yay! His coat is looking a lot better and after four days of 40-60 min brushings, he hasn't shed as much. 

We have a crate on order so he doesn't have to stay in the utility room. Our other two dogs aren't crated since once of them is a security dog, but until Rondo gets completely adjusted here and housebroken, he can't roam the kitchen with the other dogs. Well, that and he can jump gates and open outward swinging doors.:crazy:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for coming to his rescue. He is a handsome boy. Congrats


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

DukeGSD said:


> :happyboogie: Yay for rescuing him!
> 
> We're going to a similar situation now. Rondo was a former military working dog that had been adopted by a family. They recently moved into an apartment and with another kid on the way, didn't have space for him.
> 
> ...


How cool  I've seen mine do some pretty amazing things now too...taking a childs toy away from my 6 month old pup, and giving it back to the screaming child, then asking for a treat he knew was in my pocket...taking a dirty bone to the kiddie pool, leaving it for a bit, coming back, swish it around and fish it out (he WASHED it!). He is showing interest in doorknobs as well...
Amazing how smart they are, all on their own...


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

Good luck and he is a beautiful dog. Congratulations.
I am watching this thread with great interest because we have adopted a 2 yr old rescue GSD 3 mos ago with no training, Abigail. She was a stray when animal control picked her up then she was rescued. Our biggest problem with her is that she has much anxiety and does not have a good reaction to our 3yr old grandchildren. She does not growl or snap but barks at them. The one time she was off leash with one of them she immediately knocked him down. We leashed her but she whined and barked at him. We keep her on leash or in her crate while they are here.
We are beginning obedience classes next week and the trainer came over to assess her. She also barks at joggers, other dogs and running children.
She does like our teen aged grandchildren, loves to play with them and seems friendly to all adults that she has met. 
Please post your progress with your new guy.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What I can see with a lot of dogs that are being kept in kennels for most of their lives is that the majority are extremely velcro. They've never really gotten any attention so they suck it all up and want more and more and more. 

That isn't your typical velcro dog, I am talking about dogs that go beyond velcro. Most of the time they do not show seperation anxiety in the classical sense, i.e destroying your house, because they are used to being alone but as long as you are in the room they will stick to you like glue, they will never leave your side, they seek attention all the time, they won't be much interested in anyone else but you. 

If they have never seen the outside world it depends a lot on their lerve costume whether or not it's going to go fast or slow to get them used to cars, trams, busses, malls... etc. 

If they are sound dogs they will get used to certain things but there will always be issues in certain kind of situations. Because if they have missed that puppy stage where stuff gets imprinted into them, thats somethig you just can't give them back. 

Even after three years of training, getting them used to stuff, there will always be a set back, there will always be situations where you can see that the dog is not comfortable and sometimes, downright scared. 

Don't give the dog too much freedom. The pen is the dogs safe haven. Give the dog the possibility to retreat and SLOWLY get him used to the freedom.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Years ago I brought home a mini doxie that was a breeding bitch. She too was left in a kennel 24/7. She had many, many behavioral problems in the beginning, but settle in as part of the family after a lot of patience. 

She never did well in a crowd. Too many people in the house over whelmed her. Taking her places outside of the home was too much for her. She wasn't aggressive, she'd just break down into a quivering mess. Therefore, she always remained at home and was happy to do so. 

She wouldn't accept strangers. She never bit or growled, she'd just hide from them. If they were to try to touch her or pick her up, she'd scream. Not snap, or nip, just scream. One time a co-worker came over late at night. She was very upset over a break up. Annie (the doxie) actually crawled into her lap. She was the only stranger she ever did that to. That dog had a heart of gold. 

She bonded tightly with me. Always in my pocket. Always had to be touching me. If I wasn't home, she'd hang with the husband. 

She turned out to be a great little girl. She had her issues, but she will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

Delete - duplicate post


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

I forgot to add about my little girl, she had had at least one litter of pups. My vet estimated her to be around 18 mos old in July.
She is a velcro dog but does have separation anxiety and is a chewer:wild:. 
She has a sweet personality. If anyone has any suggestions pls feel free to pm me.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

anngie said:


> Good luck and he is a beautiful dog. Congratulations.
> I am watching this thread with great interest because we have adopted a 2 yr old rescue GSD 3 mos ago with no training, Abigail. She was a stray when animal control picked her up then she was rescued. Our biggest problem with her is that she has much anxiety and does not have a good reaction to our 3yr old grandchildren. She does not growl or snap but barks at them. The one time she was off leash with one of them she immediately knocked him down. We leashed her but she whined and barked at him. We keep her on leash or in her crate while they are here.
> We are beginning obedience classes next week and the trainer came over to assess her. She also barks at joggers, other dogs and running children.
> She does like our teen aged grandchildren, loves to play with them and seems friendly to all adults that she has met.
> Please post your progress with your new guy.


Congrats  Her behavior sounds alot like my 7 month old pup, he just gets wound up and wants to play, so he barks. And barks. children are WAAY more interesting than quieter, slower moving bigger people (that's what Im seeing anyway). Obedience is helping, being tired helps too. He is too rambunctious to be left loose with little kids he doesn't know, although he is fine around my 3 year old 90% of the time. 
My rescue is doing VERY well here. He is no longer afraid of things when we go to the park, or on walks, although every once in a while he will get startled and jump a little (like someone running up behind him) - he isn't panicking anymore. He is a very calm dog, he really hasn't barked at anything but a cat outside. He does like barking at cats...
He's not terribly velcro, he does follow me from room to room alot during the day, but is content to stay with my teenagers when they're home also. (all GSDs I've known like to follow their owners, right? ) I'm not seeing much out of the ordinary with this. He is very well mannered with strangers. He is more affectionate than most, he loves attention, and brushing, but is not pushy about it. He will stay pushing up against me all day as long as I am petting him, but when I stop, will quietly go lay down. He clearly doesn't care much for grown men, not hostile, just avoids -not interested behavior.
He always has access to the ex-pen, and his crate, but he prefers behind the couch, or under my desk for his quiet time. He has really came along nicely, and I have given him all the space and time he needs. I think having my other dog has helped him see alot of things aren't so scary as well, and helped him relax in new situations as well. There is also alot of "traffic" at my house, having 2 teenagers and all their friends in and out. This doesn't bother him at all. I think it has actually helped. I don't know if he's ever going to be much of a watchdog...we'll see, LOL! He seems very happy. We've just taken things slow and gentle, and his response has been great.
Best luck to you all with you're new dogs!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

For those going through this, we always recommend a "Two week shut down" for dogs coming into an adoptive home, and especially those who've suffered trauma or been kenneled for very long. 

New Hope Pit Bull Rescue - Adoption - Lowcountry - South Carolina - Renting With Pit Bulls


----------



## anngie (Mar 24, 2003)

msvette2u, how long do you think it takes a dog who has so much baggage to start feeling more confident?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If you do the "shut down" they are less exposed to things that muddy the waters and so we've found within that two week period, as they learn you are the leader, and to trust you, that's really about all it takes. 
The reason it goes so quickly as opposed to simply leaving the dog loose to figure things out on it's own, is that you are totally in control and thus, in the dogs' eyes, become the leader very quickly. 
Remember that the leader controls everything - space, food, water, affection, etc. and doles it out in a very routine, predictable manner.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

So great that you adopted him. You did a nice job grooming him.
He doesn't look overweight to me.
Congratulations and many happy years together.


----------

